# VM Tivo Features Wishlist [NO DISCUSSION]



## cwaring

Please post brief details of a feature which the new VM/TiVo is currently lacking - but would be a useful enhancement.

(Please note that this is a NO DISCUSSION thread. Please post only your ideas. This will help VM/Tivo to see them all at-a-glance without having to trawl through a lot of chat.)

Of course, there's no need to repeated something that has already been mentioned 

*MOD EDIT:* Thank you Carl - useful to keep everything in one place if people are looking in for updates. If anybody thinks their report does need discussion then please post a link to a new (or existing) thread for the discussion part. Discussion posts may be removed from this thread!

Please note that this is not an official thread and there is no guarantee that problem will be resolved by simply posting here.


----------



## Pine Cladding

The ability to turn off Pin Code requirement!


----------



## Pine Cladding

To be able to edit channels I receive so that channels I don't receive are not displayed. For example, if I search for movies I'd rather not have to trawl through ALL the movie channels I do not subscribe to.


----------



## mikerr

Wishlist to support favourite channels (or allow us to de select channels I recevie0


----------



## Nikki

To be able to set a default padding for all recordings so that it doesn't have to be set every time on a recording that isn't part of a Series Link.


----------



## tankstage

Ability to have the remote ID selection for controlling two TiVo's in one location.


----------



## cyril

option to always default to my favourite chanels

holding right or left arrow flies through guide 
(like windows 7 media centre)

able to thumb up or down whenever a programme is selected in all screens - currently only a few screes allow thumbs

ability to completely turn off mini-video for all live-tv, but allowing it to be used for recorded tv. This prevents spoilers.


----------



## childe

- When accessing TV Guide from Live TV, it should start at the channel currently being watched
- Remove apparently redundant step when accessing the Apps


----------



## Brangdon

Add a quicker way to cycle between tuners than the Info screen. For example, by repeatedly pressing the TV button.


----------



## Brangdon

When browsing via Browse All TV, when an item is selected in the grid display (eg Films/Comedy), make it clear at this point whether there will be an additional charge for watching the item. Ideally, include the actual cost in the item summary on the right hand side.

It would also help if it indicated whether a PIN will be required to watch now. That would include paid-for items as above, and would also include Adult films watched before the watershed.

Adding "Sort by price" or "Filter free/non-free" would be good too.

Basically I want to avoid the situation where I select into an item, switch screens, several keystrokes within the new screen, only to discover I can't actually watch it because I don't have the PIN or don't want to pay.


----------



## qwiki

Be able to download video podcasts via RSS


----------



## redpizza

Ability to add films, photos, music to Tivo from PC


----------



## Brangdon

Remove from the Discovery Bar any programmes for which I already have already added a Thumbs Up or a Series Link. Don't waste space telling me about things I already know.

(Also, provide a way to hide the Discovery Bar: but I'm guessing you won't.)


----------



## cwaring

A way to bookmark OD content (including categories and/or channels) so you can find it again more easily.


----------



## jonphil

Tivo2go features like in the USA. Be able to download unlocked programs to a networked PC and maybe transfer to a mobile device like a ipod or phone.


----------



## jonphil

A Android / ipod app.

Not the ipad app as realistically how many people can afford one let alone take it around with them day to day. mobile phones tend to be with us 24/7.


----------



## smokie

Backup settings and lists (e.g. series links, thumbs up/down, etc etc)


----------



## ColinYounger

Add LoveFilm to the list of "On Demand" film providers.


----------



## Pine Cladding

UK version iPad app. (For those that can afford it  )


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

A desktop application for Mac and Windows to configure recordings with a guide, maybe with the ability to configure series links (or whatever they're called on the TiVo).


----------



## childe

I don't hold out much hope for this but I would really love to see the old Tivo TV Guide, with 8 channels down the left, and 6 hours of programme details per screen on the right for the currently highlighted channel. Most programmes have their full name (ie no truncation) shown in the right hand pane, as well as the full name and programme details being shown in at the top of the screen.

By contrast the Virgin EPG shows only 2 hours of programmes per page for each of the 8 channels, and even then, many of the programme names are severely truncated making them mostly incomprehensible and impossible to scan quickly.

With the old Tivo menu I could see a whole evening (6 hours) on one screen, with much more complete programme names. This made browsing my favourite channels much easier. The font was smaller but was perfectly legible even on old CRTs. On new, large HDTVs it would even better.

Unfortunately the current layout has become the norm across the industry, so I suspect Virgin won't want to put its head above the parapet, but I really believe this would be step forward. It would be another positive differentiator.


----------



## cyril

Whenever mini-video is not displaying, show extra lines of data e.g. 12 channels instead of 8 when in guide.

Option to have the old series one style large transparent guide

Always return to the exact position in the guide you were last at after having navigated away. The current system usually puts me back at the top of the channel list instead of where I was last.

Display the full channel name in some screens - e.g. 108 BBC O... Should be displayed as 108 BBC One HD whenever there is enough space.

Option to turn hard disk off and stop buffer and recording at certain times of day or night - this would be useful in a bedroom or childrens room.

Option to move letterboxed films up to top and subtitles down to bottom of screen when available.

Display link to related and spin-off shows in each program screen e.g the new Battlestar Galatica info screen has menu that links to Caprica or the original BSG shows.

Option to only record specific seasons of a show, e.g. Seasons 8 or higher, or only series 2 and 3.


----------



## John McE

Option to turn the Discovery bar off - it has turned what was a wonderfully uncluttered look into a mess, and like web adverts I never, ever will use them.


----------



## richard_hamblen

Act as a media play for home server content.


----------



## james.elson

When choosing a programme in the past from the TV Guide which is available on catch-up, jump straight to that programme ready for pressing play, not the top-level On Demand menu (where I have to search for it again!).


----------



## james.elson

Have a preference for recording HD versions of programmes rather than SD versions.


----------



## james.elson

Allow me to sort channels. I want to see all my HD channels in the usual order (BBC1, ITV, C4, C5).


----------



## james.elson

If I go to record or watch an SD programme from the Guide/Search and it's available in HD, offer to switch to that instead (like my Panasonic TV does!)


----------



## cwaring

Get ALL Tivo screens in HD. Even on my old CRT I can tell which aren't; and that's most of them


----------



## Ianl

i remember writing this on a similar list about 10 years ago.........

when watching a trailer for an upcoming show, option to select record/create season pass direct from the trailer without having to go and search for the title


----------



## cwaring

When the third tuner gets activated, can you 'hide' the other two like you do with the V+.


----------



## warrenrb

I think I might be dreaming now, but...

It would be great if channels could somehow be logically grouped, in that TiVo recognises +1 channels as the same channel, and therefore a Series Link (I keep typing Season Pass and then correcting it), would take both channels into account. This would help conflict avoidance. Some channels have SD, HD and +1 - it would be good if they were logically handled by TiVo as one channel.


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> When the third tuner gets activated, can you 'hide' the other two like you do with the V+.


If we are to still 'see' the other tuners, please could you put them back together at the bottom of the 'info' pane.

(They were there originally, but seemed to move after I re-booted my Tivo. Weird! )


----------



## cwaring

Also, can we please have music and effects on the "Millionaire" game that don't sound like they're being played down a telephone line under-water 

You have a 10MB connection into the Tivo so I'm sure it will be able to handle at least FM-quality sound!


----------



## James Smith

Minor: If you [pause] and hit [ff] it will step a single frame. Good. However the old S1 would repeat single-step if you held [ff] down. The VirginTiVo does not. The remote does seem to keep transmitting IR (if the LED is to be believed), so should be capable. Just much easier (less finger movement and key-presses than having to use [slow], [pause], etc.)


----------



## cwaring

The 'info' pane needs sorting out. I've already mentioned the 'tuner' icons. Weirdly, they're together at the bottom when viewing the info pane whilst watching a recording but seperate when watching live TV. Choose one and stick to it.

Also, you need to use more of the available space for programme synposis information. At the moment you only seem to use the top-left quarter, which is fine when there's not much of a synopsis but it looks silly when there's a "....." 'cause it won't fit whilst there's also a load of un-used space in it.

The weird thing is that version in the screen-shot in the manual (see attached) uses more space than the current one!


----------



## swanny

Screen saver when on pause would be great. My kids pause it and then disappear for 20 mins


----------



## richw

cwaring said:


> The 'info' pane needs sorting out. I've already mentioned the 'tuner' icons. Weirdly, they're together at the bottom when viewing the info pane whilst watching a recording but seperate when watching live TV. Choose one and stick to it.


IMO it's doing the right thing.

Everything related to what you aren't watching at that time is shuffled to the bottom. It'll probably make more sense when the third tuner appears.


----------



## warrenrb

When scrolling through the guide listings, perhaps a day or two ahead, it would be good to have a 'go to now' button (perhaps one of the 4 coloured buttons), to jump back to the current time in the guide?


----------



## cwaring

When deleting a show, can we please have "one press (no matter how long you hold it for) = one show delete". The current way is _really_ annoying; even though undelete is possible.


----------



## mike0151

When fast forwarding through a recording, allow a fourth press to return to normal play speed (as it is on the S1). Very inconvenient to have to select the play button to do this.


----------



## Tavis75

One thing that seems like it would be really useful and fairly easy to implement (though I may be wrong, as I'm suprised it doesn't already exist), would be the ability to mark specific episodes or series of a show as seen or unseen (with this being automatically updated as you watch things). Then to have an option on series links and wishlists to only record episodes you haven't seen.

Obviously could just set a series link for the series in question and just delete episodes I've seen, but can be hard to keep track of which episodes I've seen and of course even if I delete an epsiode I've seen it will still get recorded again in the future once the 28 days have passed.

Thinking this would be particularly useful for things like The Simpsons which is constantly shown and repeated in a fairly random order, I know I've seen all of the first few series but no idea at all past that but can't really be bothered to set a season pass and have to sift through all the episodes randomly.


----------



## cwaring

This is a suggestion to improve the way a current feature works. I shall use and example to illustrate.

I did a search for "Steven Spielberg" and, naturally enough, there he was. However, when I used the 'create a wishlist' option, it put his name in as a keyword. Naturally, this meant that only films that had his name in the synopsis were displayed. 

Would it be possible to have anyone known mainly as a director - such as Mr Spielberg - entered into a wishlist as such?

If you see what I mean


----------



## cwaring

Please make the 'skip back after FF/REW' optional as I hate it and have to waste time finding the start of the next "part" of a show


----------



## dmeldrum

When viewing the mini-guide, I'd like the info button to show information about the highlighted programme. At the moment pressing ok will change channels if the programme is currently on, and there is no easy way of getting info about a programme that is just about to begin.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

A reminder function for live events such as sports, a big news event, or a live event like The X Factor, The Apprentice, or an important episode of a popular sitcom/drama/TV show.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

dmeldrum said:


> When viewing the mini-guide, I'd like the info button to show information about the highlighted programme. At the moment pressing ok will change channels if the programme is currently on, and there is no easy way of getting info about a programme that is just about to begin.


This is on the "To do" list


----------



## cwaring

Can I add another voice, and reason, to the request to be able to limit recordings to certain channels because, if nothing else, it will cut down on the number of entries film gets. With only 6 items per screen in Wishlists, for example, you only need a film to be shown on Network BBC1, BBC1HD, BBCHD, BBC England, BBC1AD and possibly BBCHD and you've no screen left!!


----------



## cyril

In my shows, would like option to display season and episode number in s1e1 format, and option to sort by season order.

My csi folder has 5 different seasons all jumbled up!

In guide, programmes should also show the year, so I can tell whether it is the remake or not.


----------



## cwaring

In "My Shows", although TV programmes have the duration listed, films don't. At least, the one I just watched didn't. Are they supposed to?


----------



## cwaring

I don't suppose this will happen but is there any chance of a filter that removes paid-for OD content from listings?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

TED talks would be good to get on there.. I expect they're buried on youtube somewhere but a frontend app would be really convenient.


----------



## cyril

If you are going to implement reminders, don't put silly limits and restrictions like sky+ does, I.e. Only one simultaneous reminder and none if tuners are in use!


----------



## cyril

Wishlists have an auto-record HD only or HD preferred option


----------



## Cata

When returning to My Shows when I was in the midst of watching a show and then jumped to live TV, I want it to return to the show in the list that I was watching (as my Series 1 does) rather than the top of the list.


----------



## yerksha puddin

If I'm watching channel 101 (with 102 being buffered by the second tuner) and I select channel 103, it would seem more sensible to switch tuners and switch the unwatched channel 102 to channel 103. Then, if I didn't like channel 103 (or my programme hadn't started yet or, perhaps, I simply sat on the controller  ), I could switch back to channel 101 and wouldn't have lost its buffer.


----------



## cyril

cwaring said:


> Please make the 'skip back after FF/REW' optional as I hate it and have to waste time finding the start of the next "part" of a show


Definitely optional or customisable as I love this feature!

You must have Nintendo-reflexes Carl or I am an old fogey or maybe both!


----------



## cyril

Unlimited buffers like on replaytv that use all unused disk space and are not lost on unlimited channel changes.

So you could go back and watch anything within the last 48 hours assuming disk space was free.


----------



## yerksha puddin

Please illuminate the red recording light(s) when recording with the box in standby (but not when only recording suggestions). It gives me a nice warm feeling that the box is powered up and working. S1 used to do this.


----------



## warrenrb

Series 1 TiVo used to show UK Film Ratings (U, PG, 12, 15, 18) on Films info. Either VM TiVo doesn't, or I'm looking in the wrong places. If I'm right, can we have that back please? Useful for when you have small kids.


----------



## John McE

Does anyone have any idea when the various bug fixes/new features are likely to be added. Is there a plan to issue updates every month or quarter for instance, or will nothing be changed for the forseeable future? Also, with March almost upon us, is there a likely date for the third tuner to be activated?


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Rumour was weekly originally, but it's definately not that. Maybe evey month or two I'd expect.

March will be the big one.. they'll be pushing for the 'masses' to get Tivo after that and will want the issues sorted. I wonder how many of the issues discovered here and elsewhere will be fixed (I'm sceptical, having had Sky in the past who basically never fixed bugs).


----------



## cyril

I would like the s1 style channel icons re-instated next to the programmes in a list.

This make identification instant, rather having to select each one individually.


----------



## richw

When trying to record a program which overlaps two existing scheduled recordings, it would be nice to be given the option of which existing recording to cancel.


----------



## Brangdon

Within the Browsing menus, add a "What's New" section.

This should contain all new TV series organised by the usual categories, genres, HD etc. It should be driven by the usual guide data, not someone cherry-picking things they want to call our attention to. It should probably include everything on this week that wasn't on the previous week, and generally be more comprehensive than the Discovery Bar can be. Ideally give more prominence to series 1/episode 1 than series 2/episode 1.

I expect there will be a lot of one-off documentaries etc, but that's OK provided they are organised well.


----------



## cyril

Use colour to highlight programme status in the guide.

e.g. Blue underline if programme is proper HD and not upscaled 
RED if scheduled to record
RED ITALIC if currently recording
Blue if a suggestion or a show you might like based on your tastes
Black if it won't record as there is a higher priority show as both tuners in use or out of disk space

these would be options and customizable.


----------



## andyfoxccp

As I guess the remote won't be redesigned to add a button ( or move the My Shows button ) can one of the buttons be programmed to switch source on the TV.

Previously I used the AUX or VCR button to toggle the signal to the TV and the SCART connection then caused the TV to switch back. TIVO doesn't seem to present this on the HDMI in any manner so even with ANYNET+ enabled on TV ( picks up when DVD or Freeview box is switched on ) the TIVO doesn't seem to be able to grab control back.

So maybe a signalling on HDMI when pressing TV or GUIDE or the screen width button ( one that is less likely to be pressed ) could do it without causing frequent screen flicker/jumps.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## cwaring

andyfoxccp said:


> As I guess the remote won't be redesigned to add a button ( or move the My Shows button ) can one of the buttons be programmed to switch source on the TV.


Not sure why it's not in the manual, but you can actually do this now. Press and hold the 'TEXT' button.

I only know this because someone mentioned it in the "Hints & Tips" thread


----------



## Brangdon

Stop recording as Suggestion anything for which I already have a Series Link.

If I have a Series Link, I know I like it and will have set it to record all episodes if I wanted to, which I probably don't as I've probably seen them all already. So I don't need more episodes of it. But I don't want to Thumbs Down because I do like and would like Suggestions that were similar (just not the same).


----------



## cwaring

I don't know what to call them but there are to 'mini-guide' items that only display after some odd button presses that I would like to be able to access more easily.

They both seem to only be accessible on recordings, not live TV.

This one you get when you press 'ok' twice:










This one you get when you press "guide" twice:










I'd really love to be able to access the first one of these by pressing the right arrow button, which is currently un-used.


----------



## yerksha puddin

Can we please have a way of setting "Channels I Receive" or a linking of channels that are essentially the same (BBC 1, BBC 1 HD, BBC 1 Wales, BBC 1 Scotland, ...) so that (1) My recording hiccups isn't full of messages saying it didn't record a programme because another recording is available and (2) wishlists, searches, Upcoming, isn't a very long list of the same programme on 'different' channels.


----------



## warrenrb

Following on from the above comment, it would be great to be able to filter, or set prefs for 'recording hiccups'. The way I see it:

'Not recording because another showing is available' - don't care - you got the show I wanted? Fine, that's all I need to know.

'Not recording because someone cancelled recording/series link' - don't care - it was probably me and I most likely meant to.

'Not recording because the keep at most limit...' - again, I probably don't care, because I made this decision. I can see why you might want this on as an option though.

The main reason I want to see 'recording hiccups' is 'Can't record this programme because it conflicts with something else'. It would be great to be able to filter what it displays. At the moment I find it nearly useless because it is absolutely filled with 'because another recording is available' messages, which, to me, are the most pointless of all the recording 'error' messages.

Even maybe an icon for each of the different types of 'hiccups' so you could quickly see the ones that are relevant to you.


----------



## nbaker

cwaring said:


> When deleting a show, can we please have "one press (no matter how long you hold it for) = one show delete". The current way is _really_ annoying; even though undelete is possible.


The clear button deletes in one press.


----------



## nbaker

What is essential for me is the return of the guide filters in the EPG.

For example the current movies filter only shows the movie channels, not movies actually showing across all channels as on the series 1 Tivo.


----------



## cwaring

nbaker said:


> The clear button deletes in one press.


Yes, but try holding it down for more than a spli-second


----------



## andyfoxccp

To show the show start and end time when it is selected from the EPG listing - currently you get the program synopsis at the top but have to guess when it starts and finishes based on the position in the 30 min gapped EPG. 

I'd prefer the S1 guide back though as previously requested as all times are visible on that - or atleast an option for those that like it to have it if the default has the be new 'standard'

Andy


----------



## Digital Fanatic

andyfoxccp said:


> *To show the show start and end time when it is selected from the EPG listing - currently you get the program synopsis at the top but have to guess when it starts and finishes based on the position in the 30 min gapped EPG.
> *
> I'd prefer the S1 guide back though as previously requested as all times are visible on that - or atleast an option for those that like it to have it if the default has the be new 'standard'
> 
> Andy


This has already been fed back.


----------



## andyfoxccp

Show the time the recording was made so for example soaps with multiple recordings on a day you can see which one you want to watch. 

If the recording had indicator next to it to show it had been watched/part watched already that might be useful too ( for when catchup viewing is interrupted and go back )

Andy


----------



## cwaring

When opting to record something that has already started, and assuming there is more than enough buffer available, it would be better if any buffer _before_ the scheduled start time of the programme is deleted first.

Example:

I'm on BBC1 and it's 10:15pm and I decide that I want to record The News at Ten. However, this tuner has been on this channel for a while and the buffer is full; 1 hour.

When I hit 'record' I want Tivo to dump the pre-10pm buffer and capture _only_ that which is post-10pm.

Yes, this is, incidently, how the S1 worked.


----------



## cyril

If a folder , including wish list folders, only has 1 item in it, display its details in preview pane instead of the useless ' 1 show' as we already know that as there is the number 1 next to the folder name.


----------



## Brangdon

In addition to being able to switch Suggestions on and off, allow setting a limit on the number of Suggestions stored. (Ideally with a "Keep until I delete" option, as for other recordings.) I'd like some suggestions but I also want to preserve some space for Recently Deleted.

The Recently Deleted folder should show the count of the number of items it contains, just like all the other ones do.


----------



## MrHoggie

nbaker said:


> The clear button deletes in one press.


but don't hold it down to long. things start to vanish dam fast.
but you do have the un-delete option


----------



## jonphil

Be able to sort programs by type.

If you feel like watching a film, it would be good to sort the recording list based on that.
It could list things as;

Films
Documentary
Soaps

etc


----------



## cwaring

A dedicated button to swap between tuners is needed. Perhaps the "text" button that, yet again, is there but not used.


----------



## Tavis75

I think this suggestion is probably drifting into the realms of fantasy (mainly due to licensing and contract issues rather than technical issues) but when I was reading a review of the TiVo yesterday there was mention of possible peer-to-peer functionality in the future. No idea what that will actually be but did make me think of something that would be quite cool IMO.

Basically, automatic file transfer between other customers TiVo. So for instance, if you missed a program and it wasn't on catchup (or had already been removed from catchup), but other TiVo users still had recordings of it, then the boxes could use the modem to copy it onto your box, basically like peer-to-peer file transfer software on a PC. Assuming enough users, you'd pretty much end up with catchup TV available for pretty much everything!

As I said though, probably all sorts of horrible legal issues with it, but technically I wouldn't imagine it to be too tricky.


----------



## cyril

Found my wish list I made in 2009, some of the wishes have been addressed though.

1. Ability to add proper wishlists by actor, director,producer, keywords, title with not/and/or functions. These to be tailored over all channels or just one channel or several specific channels, and with HD only options
2. Faster Auto Prioritiser of series links and wishlists in event of clashes
4. Series links for EVERY programme on every channel
5. Fully adjustable Overshoot compensation when fast forwarding
6. Info button on live TV goes as far as at least 7days if not 28 days
7. Option for Info bar on live tv has different colours for HD originated programmes
8. Option to have smaller info screen on live TV
9. Full web based interface so every function can be controlled across the internet
10. FAST One month EPG all of which is cached locally so runs fast, 
13. Menus and EPG can be accessed without losing live pause, live pause is NEVER lost except on extended reboot - save live buffer to disk if user reboots so live buffer can be auto resumed if there is spare disk space available
14. Dynamic buffer for live pause which uses available spare disk space like ReplayTV in 1998 or FetchTV in 2008
15. Programmes you don't want in Planner/Media list are remembered and never recorded again unless told otherwise (global blocklist)
19. Ability to assign different remote codes for each box so you can have multiple boxes in the same room without clashing
20. Ethernet enabled to add multi-room sharing of video to PC or other Virgin,Xbox360,PS3,Wii, foxsat or Sky boxes (mp3 and pictures would also be nice)
22. Unlimited favourites (up to 500 channels, 100 groups as there are now 10,000+ satellite channels), full flexibility with favourites - hide any channels
23. Integration with Vista/MCE 
27. All preferences and settings can be stored over the internet so can be restored in event of box failure
28. Option to record in HD whenever possible - so if you accidently record or schedule an SD version it will automatically record the HD version instead, or let you know when the next HD version of a programme will be shown next
This can be a global, per channel or per series option.
29. Better clash resolution - will tell you which of the clashing programmes are repeated within the next month, so you can pick the one which doesn't get repeated. This should be customisable to work with a prioritiser as well so clashes can be automatically resolved
30. Ability to pad any programme by any amount (1minute to 12 hours) at any time, even when programme has already started
31. Save until options for each programme in planner or Anytime - so
Save until - disk space needed, 1 day, 2 day, 3days, until I delete, until I watch
32. Series links and wishlists have customisable default Save Until options, and keep 'x' number of episodes
38. Share show suggestions with friends
39. Display messages (i.e. put the oven on I'm home in 15 minutes)
40. Connect with Digiguide, Amazon and other online guides/reviews and allow setting of season passes/series links/wishlists
42. User customisation of onscreen graphics and logos
43. Option to not (or only) record signed programmes (this requires quality metadata)
45. When attached to HD display - user definable fonts, text sizes, option for scrolling text on long episode titles etc..
46. Full Wap enabled interface (for low-tech mobile phones or people who don't want to pay high GPRS charges)
47. Full FTP
48. Connect to email,weather, traffic,news, ebay watch lists and other rss feeds, podcasts, tivocasts, youtube
49. Connect to other Virgin Media boxes, PS3 playTV,Freeview PVR, TiVo, Sky+ or FoxsatHDR boxes to resolve any conflicts and allow operation of remote Sky+ or FoxsatHDR boxes from your current one
50. Caller ID recognisation and link to your phone address book
51. Ability to send emails with diagnostics, hard drive failure possibility, modem failure alerts, scheduled to-do-list of programmes and report why any programmes failed to record
52. Customisable background music for EPG (load your own mp3 or radio channel)
53. Display list and Auto-detection of duplicate recordings
54. In event of unresolved conflicts, auto-scheduling of the next repeat available
55. Profiles of all settings for each user, with user logons. Option to show/hide programmes dependent on profile
56. Ability to group together wishlists and series links by a name and also set validity and expiry dates
57: Full EPG series links for Radio channels, with interface to recommendations from Radio Times and other internet radio channels
58. Play at 101% to 120% speed with sound and pitch shift correct so I can watch a 60 minute show in about 50 minutes (useful for the wife's soaps)
59. Easily identify signed and dubbed programmes, and to include/exclude from series links, wishlists etc..
60. Open programmable interface so 3rd party developers may introduce controlled modular pug-ins -e.g. to link with home automation software
61. Full RS232 control
62. Connection to online VOD companies via ethernet e.g. Amazon unbox to purchase any programmes not available
63. option to automatically hide all channels of a certain type (e.g. kids) in EPG 
64. Remote or RS232 or web enabled reset/reboot
65. Option to record in SD instead of HD wherever possible for space-saving reasons (e.g. kids cartoons can be in SD instead of from BBCHD where they would eat up more disk space)
In event of an unresolved conflict, schedule programme to automatically record on any other DVR on your network, e.g second Virgin Media STB, FoxsatHDR, Dreambox, SkyHD box, Sky+, TiVo, MCE
Add a 'Related series' function to every programme where you can quickly set a wishlist or series link for a related show e.g. when you bring up Doctor Who there is a related option which will show Torchwood and Sarah Jane Adventures and the Weakest Link Doctor Who special and give you the chance to record those as well
Option to auto-record series link and all 'related' or 'spin-off' shows
Option to auto-record series links and wishlists by year and/or season number e.g. I only want seasons 3 to 6 of '24' and season 2 and 3 of 'Lost'
Display Season and episode number in format SxEy e.g. S5E2 by title in EPG so it is obvious which show I should watch next as they might be broadcast out-of-order
Global blocklist to prevent recording episodes you dont want to be picked up by series links or wishlists
Fully customisable text and menu order in menu system so you can rename titles and identify boxes e.g. Living Room, bedroom
Option to filter and display only HD programmes on any channel which has mixed mode e.g. ITVHD

Support for 1.5TB drives and larger e.g. Rx8500 50TB-Enterprise Giga Storage Solution -

Option for Series links/season passes preserved during major channel changes e.g change in frequency or re-branding

Option to record automatically the SD version of an HD version if there isn't enough space left to record the HD version but there is enough space to record the SD version, or if the HD programme is no longer available in HD e.g. DVR fails to record S|D version if HD version on ITVHD is no longer shown in HD but is shown in SD.

The auto-standby should be customisable, just like a Windows PC.
So you can set Mon-Fri 8am-5pm off except bank holidays etc.. 


EPG overlaid over live TV option with transparency settings is faster

Support for video and music services like TiVo series 2 and 3 e.g. BBC iplayer,Last.Fm, Spotify,Napster,Rhapsody, Pandora, Hulu.com, Amazon music and video (unboxed), Netflix, Blockbuster video on demand,youtube, audioboo,4mations


Simplify number of kepresses required - better UI design like Windows 7

More native/hybrid output options e.g.
Native - all formats output as is, without extra processing; 
Hybrid - all SD output output as 576p, all other formats output as is; 
Hybrid 720p - all SD output as 576p, all HD converted to 720p; 
Hybrid 1080i - all SD output as 576p, all HD converted to 1080i; 
Fixed 1080i - all formats converted to 1080i for output; 
Fixed 720p - all formats converted to 720p for output; 
Fixed 576p - all formats converted to 576p for output; 
Fixed 576i - all formats converted to 576i for output


Option for Last.fm playlist or other streamed internet music or a specified radio channel to replace background EPG music

Customisable EPG colours and/or shades of grey to help those who are colour blind

Removal of necessity of coloured buttons -redesign of UI and remote. There is no need to be reliant on coloured buttons in a modern UI - of course they can be used as ADDITIONAL shortcuts, but the full UI should be easily navigated without learning any shortcuts or reading any manuals

Ability to function as an extra Sonos or Squeezebox,Slingbox, Hava client and/or controller

Ability to record, pause /rewind when in an interactive channel
Ability to record from Slingbox, Hava wireless, iplayer
Dedicated blackberry, iphone, Android, Symbian, WebOS apps for navigating UI


----------



## MrHoggie

Tavis75 said:


> I think this suggestion is probably drifting into the realms of fantasy (mainly due to licensing and contract issues rather than technical issues) but when I was reading a review of the TiVo yesterday there was mention of possible peer-to-peer functionality in the future. No idea what that will actually be but did make me think of something that would be quite cool IMO.
> 
> Basically, automatic file transfer between other customers TiVo. So for instance, if you missed a program and it wasn't on catchup (or had already been removed from catchup), but other TiVo users still had recordings of it, then the boxes could use the modem to copy it onto your box, basically like peer-to-peer file transfer software on a PC. Assuming enough users, you'd pretty much end up with catchup TV available for pretty much everything!
> 
> As I said though, probably all sorts of horrible legal issues with it, but technically I wouldn't imagine it to be too tricky.


but aren't virgin throttling P2P traffic. Could open a whole new can of worms.
But what a dam great idea:up:


----------



## cwaring

Don't know if this is a bug or a feature, but please enable SCART switching. (ie so it automatically switches to the correct AV input on the TV.


----------



## mikerr

Bring back the transparent 2-column guide:










That screenshot is from a US Premiere - the VM Tivo is based on the same codebase,
they can switch between guide displays - why can't we ?

"live guide" vs "grid guide":
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/226

(its obviously still there, just a GUI option removed/missing)


----------



## John McE

I'd certainly prefer the old, 2 column guide - at least as an option.


----------



## cwaring

I have to say, me too. Didn't even know it was possible; on the US units.


----------



## MrHoggie

mikerr said:


> Bring back the transparent 2-column guide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That screenshot is from a US Premiere - the VM Tivo is based on the same codebase,
> they can switch between guide displays - why can't we ?
> 
> "live guide" vs "grid guide":
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/226
> 
> (its obviously still there, just a GUI option removed/missing)


most people moving up to tivo are ex V+ users, so keeping some things that look and act the same as V+ is a good idea. Total change would be a bit much for some older V+ users.

a cooling fan on the back of the tivo unit would help with the heat.
I use a laptop cooling pad taking power from the USB. does the job and is silent. Used to do this with my V+ and it seemed to help with freezing and lock-ups.


----------



## royfox

childe said:


> I don't hold out much hope for this but I would really love to see the old Tivo TV Guide, with 8 channels down the left, and 6 hours of programme details per screen on the right for the currently highlighted channel. Most programmes have their full name (ie no truncation) shown in the right hand pane, as well as the full name and programme details being shown in at the top of the screen.
> 
> By contrast the Virgin EPG shows only 2 hours of programmes per page for each of the 8 channels, and even then, many of the programme names are severely truncated making them mostly incomprehensible and impossible to scan quickly.
> 
> With the old Tivo menu I could see a whole evening (6 hours) on one screen, with much more complete programme names. This made browsing my favourite channels much easier. The font was smaller but was perfectly legible even on old CRTs. On new, large HDTVs it would even better.
> 
> Unfortunately the current layout has become the norm across the industry, so I suspect Virgin won't want to put its head above the parapet, but I really believe this would be step forward. It would be another positive differentiator.


Totally agree with this suggestion. I think the style of EPG currently is a step backward to the S1


----------



## royfox

james.elson said:


> Have a preference for recording HD versions of programmes rather than SD versions.


+ 1 for this suggestion


----------



## royfox

james.elson said:


> Allow me to sort channels. I want to see all my HD channels in the usual order (BBC1, ITV, C4, C5).


+ 1 for this suggestion


----------



## royfox

james.elson said:


> If I go to record or watch an SD programme from the Guide/Search and it's available in HD, offer to switch to that instead (like my Panasonic TV does!)


+ 1 for this suggestion...

Good work James..


----------



## mikerr

Option to record on-demand content.

Not as silly as it sounds:

a) some of us like to watch series episodes back to back, and on-demand often only lasts 7 days.
b) it may be an easier way of implementing the following feature:


Allow "tagging" of on demand content to return to later.
I'll often find something interesting when search/browsing and set for recording (to watch later)
- can't currently do that for catchup - you have to watch it now - or forget it later.

(I actually keep a list of some of those in notes app on my phone - but that's less than ideal!)


----------



## royfox

mikerr said:


> Option to record on-demand content.
> 
> Not as silly as it sounds:
> 
> a) some of us like to watch series episodes back to back, and on-demand often only lasts 7 days.
> b) it may be an easier way of implementing the following feature:
> 
> 
> Allow "tagging" of on demand content to return to later.
> I'll often find something interesting when search/browsing and set for recording (to watch later)
> - can't currently do that for catchup - you have to watch it now - or forget it later.
> 
> (I actually keep a list of some of those in notes app on my phone - but that's less than ideal!)


+ 1 from me too... 
I found the ability to record via the s1 the on demand stuff (setting a manual timer) very useful...


----------



## royfox

Tavis75 said:


> I think this suggestion is probably drifting into the realms of fantasy (mainly due to licensing and contract issues rather than technical issues) but when I was reading a review of the TiVo yesterday there was mention of possible peer-to-peer functionality in the future. No idea what that will actually be but did make me think of something that would be quite cool IMO.
> 
> Basically, automatic file transfer between other customers TiVo. So for instance, if you missed a program and it wasn't on catchup (or had already been removed from catchup), but other TiVo users still had recordings of it, then the boxes could use the modem to copy it onto your box, basically like peer-to-peer file transfer software on a PC. Assuming enough users, you'd pretty much end up with catchup TV available for pretty much everything!
> 
> As I said though, probably all sorts of horrible legal issues with it, but technically I wouldn't imagine it to be too tricky.


Great suggestion. Not sure legally it would be an issue as you are technically downloading the program data any way from the virgin source. I think it's a safe procedure so long as it's content that isn't paid for content.. i.e. movies etc.

It would make a fantastic added feature to the unit...

call it virgin save and swap....


----------



## RichardJH

royfox said:


> + 1 from me too...
> I found the ability to record via the s1 the on demand stuff (setting a manual timer) very useful...


one of my S1 Tivo's is set up attached to the VM Tivo scart output just for that purpose.


----------



## nektar

Add a playlist option to the on demand music so I don't have to keep selecting the next song. Also add a "genius" mode like iTunes so you can play one song and it creates a playlist of similar taste in music.


----------



## mikerr

Profiles so each member of the household has their own "my shows"(now playing) list.


----------



## Zaichik

mikerr said:


> Profiles so each member of the household has their own "my shows"(now playing) list.


That would be really good, especially as our family's viewing tastes are getting increasingly polarised.


----------



## howardmicks

mikerr said:


> Profiles so each member of the household has their own "my shows"(now playing) list.


Great idea


----------



## warrenrb

mikerr said:


> Profiles so each member of the household has their own "my shows"(now playing) list.


I feel like this was mentioned during early previews, or something. May have been wishful thinking on my part of course.


----------



## Philthy

As already mentioned:

1) The ability to turn off PIN requirement. This is incredibly annoying. I don't have kids in the house!!!
2) Start the guide from the current channel rather than from 100

Plus:

3) Show the time the show runs from and til in the information banner, or at least some kind of 'progress' bar so that you know exactly how much of the programme has been missed.

That's about it. Overall very impressed with the performance of this box.


----------



## cwaring

Another thing which makes a complete mockery of the PIN system is that the Horror Channel (149) are currently showing "The Dead Zone", which is really a post-watershed show, at 12pm and it does not require a PIN.


----------



## geekspeak

Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this but would be very nice if the 28 day rule could be extended. e.g. to 3, 6 or maybe even 12 months. So many programs get repeated continuously and I don't want to re-watch something after just one month. Can't imagine it adding too much load these days.


----------



## howardmicks

wish there was a setting so suggested programs would record hd versions if available all i seem to get is sd recordings,Just seem to be constantly deleting


----------



## MrHoggie

would love a folder/s in recordings and my shows named his and hers.
my folder, sports and man stuff.
Her folder, lots of foody type stuff, eastenders and the like.

instead of trolling through loads of dross


----------



## richw

When watching a recording, pressing My Shows should take you to the page and select the recording you are watching, not some random recording. 

I keep deleting the wrong recording by mistake


----------



## Brangdon

I'd like to have the old 60x fast-forward speed back, at least as an option.

Currently the fastest speed is around 30x, so it takes twice as long to advance anywhere. The next speed is 20x, so the fastest speed is only 50% faster. After using the box for a month, I don't think it is fast enough.

(This is another of those little things which make the new TiVo experience slightly worse.)


----------



## nbaker

Would be nice to have suggestions put into folders.

For example at the moment I have about 4 episodes of Poirot in my suggestions would be great if these were grouped.

Oh and I know its been mentioned many times but............

Get rid of the damned PIN................GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sammyh25

nbaker said:


> Would be nice to have suggestions put into folders.
> 
> For example at the moment I have about 4 episodes of Poirot in my suggestions would be great if these were grouped.
> 
> Oh and I know its been mentioned many times but............
> 
> Get rid of the damned PIN................GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Agree about the suggestions, have over 100 of them and it's a complete mess and too slow to scroll through them....


----------



## Brangdon

nbaker said:


> For example at the moment I have about 4 episodes of Poirot in my suggestions would be great if these were grouped.


If you create an auto-record Wish List, it becomes a folder and any Suggestions that match it go into the folder. I have some very generic Wish Lists purely to help organise Suggestions.

See item #32 in the Hints and Tips thread.


----------



## kmusgrave

Have an easy way to get to the top/bottom of My Shows. I have loads of pages (Currently on 98% full but has been higher ) and it takes ages to get from earliest to latest one page at a time.


----------



## mikerr

The skip button >| (underneath FF) does that  
Skips from top to bottom of any list.


----------



## kmusgrave

mikerr said:


> The skip button >| (underneath FF) does that
> Skips from top to bottom of any list.


So it does. Thank you very much. It seems to toggle as well.


----------



## dwarfofpoison

sammyh25 said:


> Agree about the suggestions, have over 100 of them and it's a complete mess and too slow to scroll through them....


I've found if you delete the suggestion then recover the program from the recently deleted folder they get their own folder in my shows (i.e if they're all Piorot's).

Agreed it's a bit of a chore but the end result is a folder that's wanted, it's a shame that TiVo doesn't rid me of housekeeping!


----------



## nbaker

dwarfofpoison said:


> I've found if you delete the suggestion then recover the program from the recently deleted folder they get their own folder in my shows (i.e if they're all Piorot's).
> 
> Agreed it's a bit of a chore but the end result is a folder that's wanted, it's a shame that TiVo doesn't rid me of housekeeping!


Thanks for that I must give it a try :up:

Just hope this is a feature they will add, as with 3 tuners the suggestions keep mounting up


----------



## howardmicks

Badly needs a option to record hd versions if available in suggested programs,Really annoying getting sd version when hd version is available.Turned my suggestions off at min all i seem to do is delete programs


----------



## °Keir°

A Spotify app would be awesome.


----------



## richard_hamblen

two features i've noticed i would like...

1. on series 1 you name the program and the channel is irrelevant. its not clear if this is true with the VM box. should be channel independent 
(not sure if bug or wishlist or is happening but not clear and i've not investigated enough yet!!)

2. HD/SD channels should overlay on the same channel number. ie transmit HD by default and if you scale down to SD on the TV, let the box deal with it and scale down the picture....
(in fact why don't VM do this anyway, it will free some bandwidth!)
then all recordings will be HD anyway.

then it begs the question, can wishlists set the pic quality is HD/SD as well as season passes.


----------



## howardmicks

richard_hamblen said:


> two features i've noticed i would like...
> 
> 1. on series 1 you name the program and the channel is irrelevant. its not clear if this is true with the VM box. should be channel independent
> (not sure if bug or wishlist or is happening but not clear and i've not investigated enough yet!!)
> 
> 2. HD/SD channels should overlay on the same channel number. ie transmit HD by default and if you scale down to SD on the TV, let the box deal with it and scale down the picture....
> (in fact why don't VM do this anyway, it will free some bandwidth!)
> then all recordings will be HD anyway.
> 
> then it begs the question, can wishlists set the pic quality is HD/SD as well as season passes.


Totally agree,i have a skyhd box as well and that is what they have done.Works a treat


----------



## mikerr

mikerr said:


> Profiles so each member of the household has their own "my shows"(now playing) list.


It's coming:


> Rose says Virgin's box will next year get TiVo's iPad app for two-screen control, individual user profiles for different viewers in the home and possibly a QWERTY keyboard remote.


http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/41...ias-cindy-rose-on-the-connected-tv-explosion/


----------



## Philthy

2nd post on this - PLEASE let us disable PIN requirement. I have no kids and I even have to enter a PIN to watch the Sky at Night before 10pm. This is ludicrous.


----------



## cwaring

Not to mention "Click" at 1:30 or 4:30 am! Completely pointless 

+1 for this idea.


----------



## Ianl

in show folders in my shows, show the series/episode numbers for each recording. currently need to select each show in turn to see which series they are from


----------



## mikerr

Philthy said:


> 2nd post on this - PLEASE let us disable PIN requirement. I have no kids and I even have to enter a PIN to watch the Sky at Night before 10pm. This is ludicrous.


IMO it would be best to implement it as not bringing up a PIN request at all if the PIN is set to 0000 (no GUI alteration required).


----------



## Rolnikov

On the Kindle, one of the sort options (the default one) is Most Recent. It lists all the items in order of when they were last accessed, with brand new items appearing first.

This would be very useful on the TiVo. If you're halfway through a film that was recorded a few weeks ago it's a pain in the neck trying to page down to it.


----------



## Tim L

Putting all on-demand content in one place would be a great improvement. At the moment it's scattered all over the place, which means finding something involves trawling through the sluggish interface several times. Now all the BBC content has moved the iPlayer app it's even more ridiculous!


----------



## bradleyem

the remote record function is next to useless. Tested it the other day to see how it goes. Out of the four programs I selected, two of them won't record due to clashes. The Web interface needs to be able to give you some sort of feedback from the TiVo to say, "yes, I will record it". 
Especially for one off episodes. If I tell Tivo to record an indivudal program, I WANT IT RECORDING.

Or, TiVoWeb would be nice.


----------



## Tavis75

One thing I thought would be nice last night (and I'm quite suprised it doesn't already do it) is folders in the suggestions folder. I was looking through my suggestions folder yesterday and had about 160 programs, quite a few of which were different episodes of the same program. Scrolling through them all takes ages, so it's a bit annoying when trying to find the earliest episode of a particular show and also the folders would make it far easier to delete all the episodes of a show that I wasn't interested in.

I spent some time clearing out unwanted suggestions, to just leave the ones I thought I might watch at some point, to try and make the folder easier to navigate but that was a very slow process.


----------



## cwaring

Please, please, please, please, please, please can we have the skip-back and skip-forward (after REW/FF) as a *option* and not permenently enabled as I *hate* it and it *adds* more viewing time than it is supposed to save


----------



## MonTheFish

Soft padding 
Direct catch up tv link to show
The old series 1 daily mail app
TiVo web


----------



## nbaker

Tavis75 said:


> One thing I thought would be nice last night (and I'm quite suprised it doesn't already do it) is folders in the suggestions folder. I was looking through my suggestions folder yesterday and had about 160 programs, quite a few of which were different episodes of the same program. Scrolling through them all takes ages, so it's a bit annoying when trying to find the earliest episode of a particular show and also the folders would make it far easier to delete all the episodes of a show that I wasn't interested in.
> 
> I spent some time clearing out unwanted suggestions, to just leave the ones I thought I might watch at some point, to try and make the folder easier to navigate but that was a very slow process.


I mentioned this before & someone suggested a work around, by deleting the shows you want to keep & then recovering them, they are then placed in folders in the my shows screen.


----------



## Halifax81

I would love to see Netflix come to the box, I don't use filmflex but would certainly use netflix everyday


----------



## mightybees

Bring back the "viewed, part-viewed" etc on recorded programmes!


----------



## netnode

Allow a basic level version of tivoweb running on the tivo it'self the virgin remote recording just dosn't compare at all.

At least the schedualing, SP setting and NPL listing including the rss feeds are things I use all the time.

Also display text module is brilliant as it has many uses. Caller ID display for instance in our house and just saying hello when I'm abroad.


----------



## Halifax81

Another item I would like to see in the Apps section is Radioplayer granted it doesn't currently have any kind of usable App but im sure Virgin / TIVO could work with them to bring to all the TIVO boxes


----------



## richard_hamblen

think it has been mentioned before in various guises...
as we can't copy to a PC, it would be good to have it stream to a client both Mobile device and pc device. In fact DNLA support for it to stream would be awesome, esp as some TVs now support directly off the shelf.
The fact we have PCs and XBox's now supporting DNLA means many of us will have clients to support the streaming also.
If we then have a mobile client app, we can access from our ipads, iphones, android devices etc that means we will be super happy. 
VM can control the access to address copyright and broadcast laws by having us register the clients to the Tivo. (easy to do with the certificate that appears to be able to be set for the tivo)
With the ipad app allowing us to control the device, it is a short step to allow it to be a client for streaming.

Oh and given the tivo is not on the same ip network as the home, we will need to have unique dns names for tivo to access in the home. VM's network can handle bridging the tivo to the home if we only allow streaming inside the home.

all possible but technically a bit of a nightmare to manage the network and also needs a few bits of development on the tivo and the client end.


----------



## geekspeak

When viewing the details of a recorded program, I would like to be able to page up or page down to the next/previous item in the folder. The Channel up/down keys would be ideal. S1 could do this. Given the poor performance of the UI it takes far too long to press left, down/up, right to find a particular episode or program.


----------



## geekspeak

This has been mentioned before but I would like to add my preference for a faster fast-forward and rewind. It is far too slow at present, even with the jump to markers. Other PVRS can go very much faster. S1 was about right. I would also like the instant "30 second skip forward" back.


----------



## geekspeak

I don't know if the old SD screens are totally legacy but could they not at least indicate HD? Most programs have (S) presumably to indicate stereo (or subtitles?) Could we not have (S, HD) for high-def. Even pressing "Info" does not provide this information. Clearly the information is available for it to be indicated on the newer screens.


----------



## Dougie

Having set up a few series links already - I'd like to set up general default options for these without entering the same information each time. My biggest bugbear is that the default end time is "on time" rather than 5 or 10 mins after the scheduled end time. Option was available on V+ box.


----------



## Paul Webster

Series Link - be able to apply to All and Groups of channels (in addition to current that assigns only to 1 channel I think).

Echoing earlier comment - keep list of episodes watched - don't want old ones coming back 28+ days later (the "new only" ability is good if data reliably tagged but what does "new" mean ... new to station is not necessarily new to me).


Wishlist - wanted to set up a single wishlist item to record Orsen Welles - whether acting, directing or mentioned in the title (lots of stuff on recently). Seemed not to be possible (or at least not easy).


----------



## cwaring

Paul Webster said:


> Series Link - be able to apply to All and Groups of channels (in addition to current that assigns only to 1 channel I think).


Not really required. Use a Wishlist instead.



> Wishlist - wanted to set up a single wishlist item to record Orsen Welles - whether acting, directing or mentioned in the title (lots of stuff on recently). Seemed not to be possible (or at least not easy).


I think "keyword" might do it?


----------



## AENG

Paul Webster said:


> Wishlist - wanted to set up a single wishlist item to record Orsen Welles - .


A key word Wishlist should work but I think you may need to check the precise spelling first.


----------



## Paul Webster

AENG said:


> A key word Wishlist should work but I think you may need to check the precise spelling first.


 yes - it is with "o" on the TiVo (I added it originally using the interactive menu and it found the actor for me).

(Sorry for breaking the "No Conversation" rule for this thread - will nip over to other areas before posting more wished that are wrong!)


----------



## Nialli

An indicator when something has been viewed would be useful in the My Shows listing. On the V+ it would show when something was Partially Viewed or Viewed. Useful if you record several episodes of a TV series and don't want to check each one to see if you have viewed them or not.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

When something is recording and you're on the channel it is recording, when you press 'R' add an option to extend recording time.


----------



## John McE

Personally, I wish they'd revent to the "Green Circles" etc from the Series 1 model. Have they abandoned those on the latest US models too. If so it's a shame.


----------



## mikerr

Check out "singing in the rain" from the following two screenshots (USA vs VM):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=466573
USA version has a clear green circle, we have an R lock symbol.
I prefer all the USA icon versions in that thread.


----------



## John McE

That is far better. I wonder what possessed Virgin to get them to change those icons - maybe they thought they clash with the red. Of course I think we'd all like them to change the screen colour back to blue - it looks so much more professional than the garish red, and is far easier on the eyes.


----------



## ColinYounger

The colour scheme is never going to go blue as that's Sky's corporate colour. 

I work for a corporation and it's amazing how funny they get if I don't have my email signature in a specific format.  I don't see Virgin being any different with colour schemes, nor TiVo realising anyone would want it any different way (them being a corporation too).


----------



## mikerr

Suggestions: there's often too many! (that goes for feature suggestions too, including this post!)

Features wishlist:


 a show/hide filter for suggestions
when hidden they don't show up in folders alongside other shows (but still record)

 enable suggestions to make their own folders (turn on/off!)
currently they only add to a folder if there's at least one "normal" recording in the list,
if there's 3+ episodes of a show recorded as suggestions, allow it to make a folder.

 alternatively limit recording of suggestions to one/two per show 
for years suggestions have always had a quirk where it would decide to record many episodes of the same show

..or just allow a more _dynamic _view of the now-playing (my shows) list:

 we currently have sort by date or name, and folder groups/on/off
expand that out to be group by genre - films / sci-fi / drama / comedy
you can do this already in a way by setting wishlists (matching non wishlist recordings add themselves to folders)

 enable the browse all tv / search all tv to index recorded shows.
if you look at the browse tv/categories section - that would work well as an index into my playing.
again some of this is there already - your recorded show ill show up in "explore this show" as well as on demand,
just not in all menus.


----------

